# Looking for work



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I have recently relocated to Singapore with my partner. I am here on a long term social visa and I am seeking an employer. I do not have degree!!! and I am finding it very difficult in finding an employer- My history last 2 years in the UK manager of a recruitment agency for care of the elderly ( office administration, recruiting staff, gaining clients, lots of telephone experience) previous to that 10 years in residential care home for the elderly as a Assistant Manager. I have NVQ level 2 and 3 in care of the elderly and a number of course certificates all relating to care of the elderly. I do not want to do telesales!.

Reception, Administration work, even taking care of the elderly anything to get me back to work. If anyone has any ideas or available positions where they would be prepared to apply for a EP to enable me to work I would be very grateful.


----------



## sulis84 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,
Welcome to Singapore !  Hope you enjoy living here...
Hmm... Looking for a job, eh..  just try any job's website, there will be a lot of choices there.. I've got one, a place where I'm working on now from job's web..


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

sulis84 said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to Singapore !  Hope you enjoy living here...
> Hmm... Looking for a job, eh..  just try any job's website, there will be a lot of choices there.. I've got one, a place where I'm working on now from job's web..


Ok thanks, were they happy to apply for you employment pass? 

It just seems im coming up against a brick wall every time I contact companys....

I've checked out a number of websites etc


----------



## sulis84 (Aug 29, 2008)

Of course not, it really have to struggle there.. I know it's hard, but don't give up. There will be a way for you...


----------



## chrisplease (Sep 16, 2008)

You have to understand that what you might know and see from UK about Singapore is not exactly the truth, when landed and start looking for jobs, you will realize that it is really difficult if you are foreigner especially coming from Europe. To hire a foreigner Singapore employer has to pay a higher salary especially for european citizenship but you have to understand if you dont have real expertise it could be really difficult do not forget that Singapore is surrounded by low cost country such as india, indonesia, philippine and malaysia and China. They will think what should I pay 3000-5000 per month for 1 person than I can get 2 indians for 2000 working 24/7 ? think again!!!! 

This is Singapore, what you see it is not what you can get by the welcome to Singapore!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

While Singapore is employing an increasing number of expats, from what I have read they are either form nearby countries, as explained above, or highly skilled scientists. For those without skills that make them especially valuable, bringing someone in from nearby countries is much easier.


----------



## lolo14 (Oct 11, 2008)

*hello contact me if you need work i sent to you my yahoo 7 hotmail*

hi 
i read your email do you want to work in egypt if you have the desire 
email me this is my email address 
in my profile you can see it 
colony14 on hotmail
or olaola14 on yahoo


----------



## lolo14 (Oct 11, 2008)

*hello contact me if you need work*

hello if you want work tell me


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hi Jobseeker!*

First things first, welcome to Singapore!

You might want to consider visiting our many job websites. 

namely...

jobsdbDOTcom
jobscentralDOTcom

etc etc.

google it, that will help. 



jobseeker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently relocated to Singapore with my partner. I am here on a long term social visa and I am seeking an employer. I do not have degree!!! and I am finding it very difficult in finding an employer- My history last 2 years in the UK manager of a recruitment agency for care of the elderly ( office administration, recruiting staff, gaining clients, lots of telephone experience) previous to that 10 years in residential care home for the elderly as a Assistant Manager. I have NVQ level 2 and 3 in care of the elderly and a number of course certificates all relating to care of the elderly. I do not want to do telesales!.
> 
> Reception, Administration work, even taking care of the elderly anything to get me back to work. If anyone has any ideas or available positions where they would be prepared to apply for a EP to enable me to work I would be very grateful.


----------

